# Anyone have a Reflex Growler out there?



## Joe Wayne (Dec 12, 2009)

I just got a Growler I havn't even set up yet. Anyone have experience with this one? I got such a good deal on it at Dick's Sporting Goods I couldn't pass on it. Shot Martin, Mission by Matthews and a Turbohawk (At $200 more.) and settled on this as the best bang for the buck. If I want to get an upgrade later I guess I could search for a set of Turbohawk limbs to replace these.


----------



## crash519 (May 14, 2008)

I've got a growler I've been shooting for 2 seasons so far. Killed a doe and cull 4 point last year and a 9 this year. Can't complain about the bow other than being a bit on the loud side. I need to do some work on it and try to make it a bit quiter but that's it. Smooth draw and fairly forgiving. It has a pretty soft wall though. It takes a bit of getting used to.

Good choice if you got a great deal! Congrats!


----------



## Joe Wayne (Dec 12, 2009)

Is the soft wall different than that of a Turbohawk for example? Got the same cam system.


----------



## missed1once (Nov 14, 2007)

I used one for the 2008 season and thought it was a great bow. Nearly the same exact bow as the Turbohawk. You should be pleased with it.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

The Reflex has XTR cams on it.


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

My buddy has one, it is the exact same bow as the powerhawk, just different comestics. He is shooting 28.5" FMJ's with 100 grain Montecs(445 grains) at 282fps. It is set at 29" and 70#. He has a Trophy Ridge Drop Zone on it, Spot Hogg SDP and he was hitting pie plates on hay bales with it out to 150 yards, lol. He killed a p&y antelope with it at 40 yards this year. Loves it.


----------



## UP Reflex (Jun 8, 2009)

I have Growler set at 28.5/60. The bow shoots very well, nice draw and decent speed. Its set up with a QAD Hunter rest, Trophy Ridge Matrix 5 pin sight, STS string stopper, Fletcher peep. According to the chrono, the 394 grain arrows shoot 259 and the 348 grains are at 274. Not a super speed demon but respectable for the draw and weight. The 348's are a little louder than the 394's but not bad. The bow shoots better than I can possible do right now. Out to 40-45 yards I can keep the groups inside of a paper plate, but I'm still working on that. Overall very happy with the bow and the set up. By the way what did you end up paying for your Growler setup?

Tim


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

I used to have one...great bow...


----------



## Coach Dad (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree... The Growler is a great bow.


----------



## drummbig (Dec 17, 2009)

I been shooting one for two years and, imo its one of the best bows you can get for about $350. I've killed two deer with it. The other bow I would consider in this price range would be a Bear Truth 2.


----------



## ncoutdoorsman (Jan 24, 2009)

I've got one. I've had one for a few seasons now and love mine. 10 deer and counting  The realtree camo is wearing off mine but still shooting strong. Replaced the strings this season.

I highly recommend this bow to anyone. Its fast, quiet, and accurate. What more can you ask for.

Before a few upgrades on the bow...


----------



## UP Reflex (Jun 8, 2009)

*ncoutdoorsman*

I think that nice buck is the best accessory to your Growler. Nice bow and might nice buck.

Tim


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

I regret not getting one.


----------



## ncoutdoorsman (Jan 24, 2009)

UP Reflex said:


> I think that nice buck is the best accessory to your Growler. Nice bow and might nice buck.
> 
> Tim


Haha, thanks Tim


----------

